# How to remove from carpet?



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

long story short- I have a room {it used to be used as our 'home school' room} that has carpet in it. The carpet has a spot about the size of your fist that has dried on Elmer's school glue {washable} on it. and there are several various places that have some dried on Playdoh on it. How can you remove such things from carpet? I went to both Playdoh's website and Elmer's website and here are their remedies: Playdoh- remove dried pieces with a stiff brush and then vacuum 
Elmer's- soap and water with a stiff brush
Are these remedies the only ones that are out there, or are there other things that I can do?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

That's what I would have suggested for both!


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

I was skeptical of trying the remedies that they suggested, but amazingly they worked! I actually poured some rubbing alcohol on the dried on glue and let it set for a few minutes, took a dish scrubbing brush to it, rinsed, then regular soapy water with a brush, and it came all out! I used the same dish scrubbing brush to rake the playdoh out of the carpet, then I vacuumed up the droppings. Hope this will help anyone who has a similar problem!


----------

